# Freakin' Weird CD Player!



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone have "skipping" issues with their stock CD player?

I've got this new two-CD set (Foreigner's greatest hits, just to date myself) that has lots of tracks on each disc. For whatever reason, the CD player is really, really irritated with tracks 13-16 on disc 1 (disc 1 goes up to track 16).

I realize that CD players read the disc from the inside out, so I thought maybe the player didn't like trying to read those more outboard tunes. But I've got other discs with tunes crammed all the to the edge of the disc, and no issues. I've taken the offending disc out of my car and played it on other players (including the stock CD player in my wife's GMC Envoy), and it works fine.

So odd.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Mine doesn't like home burned CDs no matter what I do. Totally sucks. And it's always the last few tracks...


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Hm. Maybe I need to buy a WHOLE NEW CAR. Dunno.

Me to salesman: "Yeah, I need a car that'll play my Foreigner CD. Find me one, and I'll drive it off the lot today."


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry to read you are having a problem... mine works fine on home made as well as purchased CD's.... I use a dedicated Yamaha burner coupled to my surround sound system (with 800 vinyl lp's I'm slowly making my own copies)... not my computer's CD burner, I've had problems in the past with portable players not reading the music data on those CD's.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have a fair collection of home burned CD's. They along with store bought play equally as well. The quality of sound is indistinguishable. 

My player in the GTO will not play a disk of mp3's however. It's not a mp3 player, I wish it were. My wifes Grand-AM is a single disk player with mp3 and hers will play anything. 

I am not a wiz at all this new gadget stuff but I would think the program you use to burn CD's would make no difference. My program I use is Sony's Sonic record now software.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I've read about our cars having issues with home-burned CDs, but I'm talkin' just plain-old, pre-recorded, store-bought commercial CDs in this instance.

I had another store-bought "best of" collection that the Goat's CD player didn't like, either. I gave up on that one.

With this new disc, I've even tried it in different slots of the six-disc player. Makes no difference. Sometime during track 13, it starts skipping. By 14, 15 and 16, it's so bad you can't even recognize the tune. Weird note: it's a two-CD set, and the player has no issues with the second disc, which has 14 or 15 tunes on it. And as I indicated, I have another store-bought disc with something like _20_ tunes on it (you can see there's data crammed almost to the outer edge of the disc), and the GTO's player doesn't bat an eyelash at that one.

I can't make sense of it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'd be taking it in and getting it replaced. You have a defective player.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I'd be taking it in and getting it replaced. You have a defective player.


I think I'll regard that as the "nuclear option" and hold off. I always hate it when dealerships have to tear into your dashboard.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds more like that disc is the problem... try cleaning it?


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Sounds more like that disc is the problem... try cleaning it?


Yeah, that would be logical . . . if there were anything wrong with the disc. It's brand-new, with no scratches or smudges. And it works just fine in other CD players.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm just amazed that someone still buys pre recorded cd's


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> I'm just amazed that someone still buys pre recorded cd's


:agree Plus, I love my Ipod. As for the CD issue, the stock players are hit or miss. Mine plays everything, from low quality burned cds to store bought. I have replaced a few GTO radios for failing to play cds, though. If it's still under warranty, get it replaced.:cool


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

I had the same problem with copied cd's skipping about halfway through. I copied them to media player and burned another set at 16x speed and haven't had any problems with them skipping. Hope this helps.

yellowjacket


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GM Kid said:


> Yeah, that would be logical . . . if there were anything wrong with the disc. It's brand-new, with no scratches or smudges. And it works just fine in other CD players.


That sucks... time to get it replaced. From what I've seen in print (Pearl could confirm) it doesn't look difficult to remove/install the radio with the cheesey tools made for the job.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Anyone have "skipping" issues with their stock CD player?
> 
> I've got this new two-CD set (Foreigner's greatest hits, just to date myself) that thas lots of tracks on each disc. For whatever reason, the CD player is really, really irritated with tracks 13-16 on disc 1 (disc 1 goes up to track 16).
> 
> ...


Well I'm 26 and they were (are) my favorite since I was 7 haha. :cheers I was born when the 4 Album came out and just got into them (because of my age) after their peek success.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> Well I'm 26 and they were (are) my favorite since I was 7 haha. :cheers I was born when the 4 Album came out and just got into them (because of my age) after their peek success.


Well, I've got 20 years on ya, Jon. But I still like it loud.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

PEARL JAM;134847I have replaced a few GTO radios for failing to play cds said:


> You've "replaced a few" . . . in your own car? Like, you mean you've been through several CD players? Yeesh.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> You've "replaced a few" . . . in your own car? Like, you mean you've been through several CD players? Yeesh.


Customers' cars, when I worked @ Pontiac.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Mine doesn't like home burned CDs no matter what I do. Totally sucks. And it's always the last few tracks...


Almost every CD is my Goat is home burned and never have had a problem even if the CD is full. I know the GTO will not read MP3 burns.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

yellowjacket said:


> I had the same problem with copied cd's skipping about halfway through. I copied them to media player and burned another set at 16x speed and haven't had any problems with them skipping. Hope this helps.
> 
> yellowjacket


I've seriously considered doing this. Maybe I'll give it a try and see what happens. I'll post the results of my experiment.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Customers' cars, when I worked @ Pontiac.


Ah. Was it a fairly easy thing to do? In other words, would an average dealership interior trim guy leave a perfectionist like me gnashing his teeth?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GM Kid said:


> Well, I've got 20 years on ya, Jon. But I still like it loud.


Hey... what's that sonny? lol The older you get the louder YOU have to play it!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Ah. Was it a fairly easy thing to do? In other words, would an average dealership interior trim guy leave a perfectionist like me gnashing his teeth?


All depends on the guy doing the work.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Well, I've got 20 years on ya, Jon. But I still like it loud.


Whoops, my mistake. I guess I saw "GM Kid" and made a hasty assumption! Besides 46 isn't old...and you're a GM Kid at heart...maybe I should quit while I'm ahead LOL.

PS - Foreigner Rocks! :cheers


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I sometimes record 20 tracks on a home-burned CD, and the goat plays it perfectly.
Remember you need to buy CD-Rs (NOT CD-R+; just CD-R). The good news is those will be the cheapest. IT IS NOT your CD player. 
JC


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

ELP_JC said:


> I sometimes record 20 tracks on a home-burned CD, and the goat plays it perfectly.
> Remember you need to buy CD-Rs (NOT CD-R+; just CD-R). The good news is those will be the cheapest. IT IS NOT your CD player.
> JC


Well, as I stated at the outset, this is a store-bought CD, not one I burned. The CD player just doesn't seem to like it. No matter where I put it in the six-disc player (positions 1-6), it doesn't matter--at some point after the first few tracks, the skipping starts. Doesn't happen on any of my other discs, and this same CD plays just fine in my wife's car or inside the house.

But get this: The other day, when I came to the track where the skipping usually starts, it just . . . kept going. One little skip, but it finished out the disc. But then it skipped on disc two of this two-disc set, which it has never done!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

GM Kid:

Is that the Anthology CD set? If so, I have that and now I'm curious. Next week I will bring that set while commuting to and from work and see if I get the same results. I'll let you know during the week sometime.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I've only had problems with certain burned disks, but never store bought ones.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Well, as I stated at the outset, this is a store-bought CD, not one I burned. The CD player just doesn't seem to like it. No matter where I put it in the six-disc player (positions 1-6), it doesn't matter--at some point after the first few tracks, the skipping starts. Doesn't happen on any of my other discs, and this same CD plays just fine in my wife's car or inside the house.
> 
> But get this: The other day, when I came to the track where the skipping usually starts, it just . . . kept going. One little skip, but it finished out the disc. But then it skipped on disc two of this two-disc set, which it has never done!


Maybe its the disk itself? Try taking it back and exchanging it for a new one?
If it plays ok on a home unit.....try burning it to another disk and then trying it in the car.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> GM Kid:
> 
> Is that the Anthology CD set? If so, I have that and now I'm curious. Next week I will bring that set while commuting to and from work and see if I get the same results. I'll let you know during the week sometime.


No, Jon, it's a two-disc set called "The Ultimate Collection." Comes with a white, cardboard sleeve over the jewel case.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Maybe its the disk itself? Try taking it back and exchanging it for a new one?
> If it plays ok on a home unit.....try burning it to another disk and then trying it in the car.


That's what I'm thinking. I don't have any CD-Rs right at this moment, though, so I need to pick some up.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> No, Jon, it's a two-disc set called "The Ultimate Collection." Comes with a white, cardboard sleeve over the jewel case.


Ok. That's the only one I don't have!


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

my cd player plays the burns cds good from like track 1-10. After that they start to skip. I put in a non burned cd and it seemed to work fine. Im thinkin of putting that fm aux cable receiver so i can plug and play from my mp3 player. Anyone know how to do that?


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> my cd player plays the burns cds good from like track 1-10. After that they start to skip. I put in a non burned cd and it seemed to work fine. Im thinkin of putting that fm aux cable receiver so i can plug and play from my mp3 player. Anyone know how to do that?


Funny to see my three-year-old post back in circulation. I've posted elsewhere that I finally had to get a new OEM radio unit last month. Put that same old Foreigner CD in, and while it played farther without skipping than it used to, it still started skipping on the last couple tracks. Must be something about CDs with lots and lots of tracks. Shorter albums don't do this.

No, I don't know how to rig an AUX jack. Might be nice.


----------

